# unberechtigte Mahnungen von 01058



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2005)

habe vor paar tagen die 2. Mahnung von 01058 erhalten.
ich hätte aus einer Forderung aus dem 25.11.2003 nen Betrag von 1,98 euro von damals plus 5 euro mahnkosten zu zahlen.

BIN JAHRELANG BEI DER TELEKOM UND HABE NIE EINE CALL BY CALL NR benutzt ! ich nutze aus prinzip sowas nicht !

die behaupten ich hätte den call by call service von denen im november 2003 benutzt.HABE ICH ABER NICHT.
und wie kommen die darauf rechnungen fuer einen so lange zurueckliegenden zeitraum zu vershicken? 
kann ich auch einfach irgendwelche forderungen gegen sonst wen stellen und behaupten ,die schulden mir was und lasse es einfach per inkasso eintreiben??

was ist das fuer eine [*] ????

ich habe versucht die telefonisch zu erreichen,aber keine chance ?!
so ein dreck !!!!
[*] sollt.....


_ zwei Worte entfernt, siehe NUBs *BT/MOD*_


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2005)

nichts machen - auch wenn ein inkassobüro eingeschaltet wird.
nach den üblichen 2 bis 3 mahnungen wird die sache kurz vor MB ohnehin ausgebucht.

gruß
commander


----------



## Telekomunikacja (6 Juli 2005)

leovent/ Gast schrieb:
			
		

> habe vor paar tagen die 2. Mahnung von 01058 erhalten.


Wann hattest Du die erste (Telekom- ?) Rechnung zu dem Betrag, und wann die erste Mahnung erhalten?


----------

